# Co - Owner of Roofing Co. Never been hands on.. need a little help



## AllureFinishesRoofing (Jul 30, 2012)

I am a co - owner of a roofing company in Dallas Texas. I am trying to be more hands on and involved, but i am having trouble (Im a girl.. cut me some slack ;D ) I am trying to look over all the roofing codes for the City of Dallas, with no luck! Not able to find any useful information and i am trying to get some info on decking codes... asap. Please help!!Thanks


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

Get a Copy of ICC (international Code Council) - IBC (International Building Code - Commercial) and IRC (international residential Code- Residential) and your golden. You can supplement thiese with local ammendments by county or city. If you work alot in a particular area, get to know the Official.

Or 

Just ask your question here...


----------



## AllureFinishesRoofing (Jul 30, 2012)

those are things i am looking into, but again.. its the city codes i am having trouble finding. What my question is .... where can i find the decking requirement codes for city of Dallas? I have searched.. and called the city... getting no help at all.
But i appreciate the help and i will look into those as well... thank you.


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

They are all right here on their website...

http://www.dallascityhall.com/building_inspection/construction_codes.html

These PDF's include ammendments.


----------



## AllureFinishesRoofing (Jul 30, 2012)

I have downloaded all of the PDF's but im not seeing anything about codes for roof decking


----------



## Captain (Jul 27, 2012)

AllureFinishesRoofing said:


> I have downloaded all of the PDF's but im not seeing anything about codes for roof decking


Like what are you trying to figure out? And is it for commercial or residential?


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

That typically means there has been no ammendment and if you follow the 2006 IBC or IRC you will be fine. 

If its a residence I start with the IRC under Roof sheathing which I know is 5/8" roof sheathing (SECTION R803). when I find what I am looking for, I then go look at that section in the City or County ammendments. It also tells you wear to look (section wise). Hope that helps. 

Its not really this cut and dry either and I reccomend it be reviewed by someone familier with all codes to make sure it is installed correctly.


----------



## AllureFinishesRoofing (Jul 30, 2012)

thank you for all your help, and i will look at all these, it is greatly appreciated. And I wont be making any final decisions on this... i am just trying to get all the codes down as well as take care of some of the paper work prep. Im more in the office than out in the field. 
thanks again!!


----------



## AllureFinishesRoofing (Jul 30, 2012)

Captain said:


> Like what are you trying to figure out? And is it for commercial or residential?


this one is residential


----------



## Captain (Jul 27, 2012)

AllureFinishesRoofing said:


> this one is residential


1/2" 4ply CDX for 16"OC, 5/8" for 24"OC is typical, it really depends on the architect and design load. Sometimes 3/4" for tile or slate roofs but rarely for asphalt, if your trying to switch a asphalt to slate roof an engineer would have to design it. Best bet call an architect your friends with in Dallas..


----------



## AllureFinishesRoofing (Jul 30, 2012)

thanks... thats helps alot


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Call the city in question. Ask what code body they follow. Go to your library and punish the copy machine. Read Read Read.


----------

